# An Overdue Welcome to The Forum!



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Greeting Newbies and Future Slingfriends!

I think I have been on The Forum for a year or so, and shooting for about 50 or so. However, in the big picture I am not so adept at slingmakery nor shooting to be slinging tips in the Newbie Question Forum!
My skillset here has been designed around the 'Monkey See, Monkey Do' formula. With that I have a long list of things NOT to do in making, shooting, and The Forum etiquette.
1. Use the Tools of the Forum, there is way more here than meets the eye.
2. If you seek to copy a design then ask permission of that builder. If you use a template then note your inspiration.
3. Simple, simple, simple is better. You will spend the time, money, and frustration making all types of frames, and you should! Just don't get crazy when somebody outshoots you with something they cut out of a pallet or a tree branch!
4. Go ahead and lose your mind over the selection and choice of rubber, ammo and how to balance the performance of your sling. It is akin to making sure your powder is dry and you lead is solid.
5. The Forum is Barter and Trading Heaven. If you are going to make a sling and sell it, make sure it is as incredible as it should be. A dishonest transaction may get you humiliated then banned. Or worse we find out where you live and dent your mailbox.

And last but not least!! Show us a photo! If you were born before computers then scroll around The Forum to see how to post a photo or Moderate (edit) your errors. I post the majority of my slinging experiences all over this place, so you'll be able to find me if you need me. I'm not slinging or building this morning but I did make this!!

A Classic Fried Double Egg, Double Bacon cooked in bacon grease on Toasted White Bread with Salt, Pepper and a slather of Best Foods Mayonnaise (the wife is out of town). Cheers and Welcome to The Forum. Mojave Moonshine Moses!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey!! Breakfast of kings!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Yummy MO, I've been on Weightwatchers since the end of August, having lost 32lbs now, but DANG ,that sandwich looks gooooood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Yummy MO, I've been on Weightwatchers since the end of August, having lost 32lbs now, but DANG ,that sandwich looks gooooood
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stay focused SnS! Stay focused!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

great post! Extra hot sauce for me please!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hahaha! Dent your mailbox !!! Hahaha 
You tickled me


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Vey well said! And very funny. This made me laugh, and my family says that’s hard to do lol


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Mo you Henpecked Peckerwood! You have to wait till the wife leaves before you indulge in some mayonnaise?

I'm the king of this castle, no woman tells me a damn thing !! As a matter of fact........ ooopps, I gotta go, mama's home!!! :huh:


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

You guys make me smile!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Now this is a welcome!

I am going to cooking this as soon as I get home today.

Well, 1st I will walk my dogs. But tyen...I getting some bacon grease hot.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> Now this is a welcome!
> 
> I am going to cooking this as soon as I get home today.
> 
> Well, 1st I will walk my dogs. But tyen...I getting some bacon grease hot.


Bacon Grease makes the World go Round!! Well. I guess unless you're Vegan..or Muslim. In which case I apologise for my insensitivity.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great words of advice and even better looking sandwich.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Lol awesome message Mo! You just made my stomach growl!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

funny stuff Mo  but u can not eat sandwich like that with no ketchup whats wrong with ya :iono:


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

PB.... ketchup? NO no no you ruined it! Mustard you oaf!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Ol' Mo ain't kidding neither:










I seriously had no idea the tubes were that old... 

-Good lookin' sammich!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> PB.... ketchup? NO no no you ruined it! Mustard you oaf!


i agree to disagree o boy mustard is only for corn beef and to smear on pork chops before ya cook them :neener:


----------

